# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  BKMech - Chúc Mừng Năm Mới 2017 Khách Hàng

## BKMech Co.,ltd

BKMech Kính Chúc Quý Khách Hàng Năm Mới 2017
[B] uôn may bán đắt quanh năm
[K] iếm nhiều lộc gấp mười lần năm qua
[M] ẹ cha, con cái thuận hòa
[E] m, anh, chị lẫn một nhà thương nhau
[C] húc ông bà mãi sống lâu
[H] ạnh phúc tới bạc mái đầu không phai
[CHÚC] cho năm mới phát tài
[MỪNG] cho sức khỏe gấp hai năm rồi
[NĂM] nay dự án gấp đôi
[MỚI] thêm nhiều khách khắp nơi đặt hàng
[2017] giàu sang!!!!!

Chúng tôi xin chân thành cảm ơn sự hợp tác của quý khách hàng trong năm qua. Kính chúc quý khách hàng năm 2017 dồi dào sức khỏe và thành công!
http://www.bkmech.com.vn/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLZ...tkpfuxs1JqspqQ
https://www.facebook.com/congtybkmech

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuấn

Vào trang web của bác chủ mà choáng, quảng cáo máy phay chạy XY max 30m/phút, sai số thì 0,005mm. Không hiểu là các bác nghĩ sao nói vậy hay là có đo thật nhỉ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

máy nào anh ??? chỉ có 2 dòng máy công ty tự làm thôi , còn các máy khác em thấy của các hãng khác 

Ngày trước em có nghe nói vào 2006 công ty bán được cái máy đầu tiên hệ 5 axis do chính công ty làm ra cho 1 công ty japan , hình như rorze robotech ở Hải Phòng thì phải , em nghe rất là hâm mộ.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## Tuấn

Đây bác :



Làm được 2 con máy này quảng cáo chạy 20m/p, có cụ nào thấy nó chạy chưa nhỉ ? Không hiểu nó phay cái gì ? : http://www.bkmech.com.vn/may-phay-hsm50.html

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> Vào trang web của bác chủ mà choáng, quảng cáo máy phay chạy XY max 30m/phút, sai số thì 0,005mm. Không hiểu là các bác nghĩ sao nói vậy hay là có đo thật nhỉ ?


Chắc là do catalogue của hãng họ đánh nhầm???????? =)))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> máy nào anh ??? chỉ có 2 dòng máy công ty tự làm thôi , còn các máy khác em thấy của các hãng khác 
> 
> Ngày trước em có nghe nói vào 2006 công ty bán được cái máy đầu tiên hệ 5 axis do chính công ty làm ra cho 1 công ty japan , hình như rorze robotech ở Hải Phòng thì phải , em nghe rất là hâm mộ.


Vâng anh, con HSM-50 bên em vẫn đang phục vụ gia công tại nhà máy dưới Thạch Thất.

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

> Đây bác :
> 
> 
> 
> Làm được 2 con máy này quảng cáo chạy 20m/p, có cụ nào thấy nó chạy chưa nhỉ ? Không hiểu nó phay cái gì ? : http://www.bkmech.com.vn/may-phay-hsm50.html


Anh xem thêm tại kênh youtube của công ty em nhé:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqjz0kSfLXw&t=86s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yClVVzDi-Q4&t=4s

----------


## tranhung123456

> Đây bác :
> 
> 
> 
> Làm được 2 con máy này quảng cáo chạy 20m/p, có cụ nào thấy nó chạy chưa nhỉ ? Không hiểu nó phay cái gì ? : http://www.bkmech.com.vn/may-phay-hsm50.html


ha ha tốc độ và gia tốc đáng sợ 30m/ph quá ghê (nếu chạy chơi thì có thể mà gia công không biết ra sao)

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## Nam CNC

rorze là trùm công nghệ điều khiển cho công nghiệp , là công ty japan mà vẫn chọn máy của công ty VN thiệt là quá đỉnh , nhất là cái máy đầu tiên của công ty được bán với giá 150K USD thời bấy giờ.

Ngày trước em cũng có nghe nhiều anh em thắc mắc độ chính xác gia công khung , vật liệu khung bằng gang không được thường hóa ngoài trời tự nhiên vài năm như bên japan , vậy làm sao mà biết có cấp chính xác như thế nào , bên công ty có trả lời là qua QT3 kiểm tra rồi..... vân vân nhiều thứ lắm hy vọng công ty có thể kể lạ cho anh em biết giai thoại đó hay không ... nhiều khi nghe đồn không chính xác.


@ anh Tuấn , AC servo lý thuyết 3000rpm , bước ren trong máy gia công thông thường chọn bước ren 10mm thì việc jog speed lên 30m/min là được về lý thuyết mà. Em nghĩ 30m/min không khó nếu hành trình máy đủ dài để cả cụm đề ba và đạt đỉnh tốc độ đó , nhưng trong hình hành trình máy tối đa 600mm chưa biết gia tốc cài bao nhiêu xem ra khó đạt đỉnh 30m/min ạ.


Nè anh em đọc cận thận , có ai nói gia công 30m/min đâu

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## CKD

DIY thì khó, nhưng nếu mô hình sản xuất, chế tạo đầy đủ thì việc 30m/min là bình thường với công nghệ hiện giờ.
Với máy laser, tốc độ 30m/min là tốc độ vận hành. Với gia tốc lên đến 5-6G. Mà đừng nghĩ là khung máy nó yếu ớt như máy quảng cáo nhé. To, nặng, cứng vững. Tất nhiêu dung sai cũng to, thường thấy là 0.03mm (3%).

Tất nhiên với máy phay thì.. dung sai đòi hỏi cao hơn.

Đại ý em muốn nói là, với công nghệ, chi phí đầu tư xứng đáng thì tốc độ ấy hoàn toàn khã thi.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy chốt lại là cái máy của bác chủ có chạy được tốc độ như quảng cáo hay không ? xem mấy cái video chưa thấy cái nào chạy G0 nhanh cả.
Bên bác chủ là chuyên sản xuất máy hay là nhập máy về làm thương mại ? chứ mấy năm mới bán được cho nhật 1 con như vậy thì lấy gì trả tiền lương cho công nhân nhỉ ? Hay là bên bác là công ty nhà nước ?

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## hoahong102

Máy CNC thì giờ lắp ghép modul như kiểu htc sản xuất điện thoại, họ chỉ thiết kết rồi mua đủ thứ về hoàn thiện, sản xuất smart phone công ty trung quốc chỉ 2-5 người...sản xuất máy cnc anh em trên đây chỉ có mỗi mình cũng làm được... BKmeck cũng vậy thôi, thiết kế rồi hoàn thiện, như thế cũng mưng lắm rồi...có điều đưng đi theo bác QUẢNG nổ kiểu Bphone so sánh với Iphone bán giá cùng phân khúc...
*Nhưng mà hơi thắc mắc chút Bách khoa đâu thiếu nhân tài mà làm cái video giới thiệu lại nghèo làn đến thế, cả đoàn đến tham quan phay mỗi cái chữ với hình 2D mà chậm như rùa làm trình Gcode quá kém(dao nhấc cao, ko tối ưu đường dao), các hãng quảng cáo máy CNC đều chạy những thứ phức tạp: mũ bảo hiểm, giầy cao gót..., chạy nhanh như gió, phôi bay như lá mùa thu.... thế mới là quảng cáo chứ*

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## Nam CNC

Các bác bình tĩnh , chuyện gì cũng có thời gian , từ từ nó mới nhừ , ngày xưa em mua máy đầu tiên chỉ biết chạy mấy cái chữ cái thôi chứ biết gì đâu , cái clip ấy từ  năm 2009 rồi , bây giờ 2017 , chờ đợi clip mới cho lé con mắt luôn .

Bác Hoahong phán như thánh , mà xem ra cũng đúng , cái gì bây giờ cũng dễ dàng , hàng hóa nhiều , nhà cung cấp nhiều máy móc làm ra dễ như bỡn , nhưng có hiểu và biết thì mỗi cái máy hay thương hiệu nó có đẳng cấp khác nhau à , cái máy ai làm và làm như thế nào không quan trọng , quan trọng chạy được những gì , chính xác bao nhiêu và thời gian hết bao nhiêu mới quan trọng đó.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## ducduy9104

Chắc tại công ty toàn kỹ sư chế tạo máy còn kỹ thuật viên CAD/CAM ko có nên mới chạy code đơn giản thế, mà em thấy cũng có nhanh đó chứ (nhấc dao lên cả khúc để thể hiện độ nhanh đó mà  :Big Grin: )

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ngày xưa đọc bên meslab thì dự án này nhà nước mình đầu tư theo kiểu nghiên cứu khoa học. Chẳng biết số tiền đâu từ bao nhiêu nhưng nhìn về mặt kinh doanh thì chiến lược PR quá kèm so với tầm của dự án. Nghĩ cũng buồn, làm tới ra cái máy như vậy mà ko đầu tư thêm cho mảng kinh doanh.

----------


## terminaterx300

chán các cụ quá, G0 20.000 hay 30.000 là bình thường có có gì đâu, còn cái sai số 0.005 thì vài triệu thuê thằng laser calib là xong, máy của Renishaw, chi tiết thì có cả CMM thoai, thuê cả chuyên gia của ĐL qua hướng dẫn rắp ray nữa nói chung là cũng phải chuẩn chứ ko như anh em mình đâu, lolz :v

ko biết con máy phay giường để gia công động cơ đi ê zen cho thằng vinashin thế nào rồi, xong chưa. chắc chạy controller của NUM nhỉ, con high speed kia chạy của LNC  :Cool:

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Cám ơn bác, bên em vừa chế tạo và vừa làm thương mại ạ. 
Tốc độ 30m/ph là không tải, có tải sẽ thấp hơn chứ ạ.

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Em cám ơn bác, vâng, hồi ấy em vẫn còn đang học cấp ba nên em nghĩ tổng quan nền công nghiệp nước ta chắc cũng non trẻ như vậy ạ.  :Frown: 
Với lại video giới thiệu với lãnh đạo nên đơn giản và dễ hiểu là ổn rồi ạ.

----------

